# Inshore Diving?



## tim_goblue (May 27, 2012)

I live in Navarre and have a 20ft pontoon boat. I was wondering if there were any dives I could do from my boat inshore (any of the bays).... around pensacola, navarre, ft walton, destin area?


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! PM sent


----------



## Trey_M (Jan 23, 2012)

this is a question that i have also wondered about! I love diving offshore but it would be nice if there were some spots to dive inshore so get my practice in for a reduced cost of gas and travel time!


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

there are dozens upon dozens of spots in Pensacola bay...many times the vis is 3 ft or less but on a good day it can be 10+ feet. there are Red Snapper, Grouper and occasionally triggerfish. NOW, the hard part....finding them!


----------



## Haulin' Ash (Jan 4, 2011)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f25/navarre-gulf-side-snorkeling-diving-reef-permited-108217/


----------



## tim_goblue (May 27, 2012)

Haulin' Ash said:


> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f25/navarre-gulf-side-snorkeling-diving-reef-permited-108217/


Yep, I was out at one of the new reefs yesterday.... really low vis at like 2 pm as I kinda expected. Anyone know when the vis at the new reefs is supposed to be best (tide or weather wise?)


----------

